# Goon RDTA



## Chronix (29/12/16)

Hi all,

Stumbled upon this guy on slowtech and had a bit a of a chuckle. It might actually vape amazingly - what you guys think?

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10028221/6618500-goon-styled-rta-rebuildable-tank-atomizer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PsyCLown (29/12/16)

Hahaha, well buy one and give it a go!

The wicking holes seem a bit iffy in terms of their placement. A bit too close which might prevent you from using very long coils or it just might seem that way in the picture. I doubt the flavour will be the same as a regular Goon RDA due to the changes they have had to make and the fact that it will probably affect the airflow.

I could be wrong though


----------



## Cespian (29/12/16)

Refilling... looks like it will have the same issue as the Avo22. Run a single coil or refill with a needle. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Chronix (29/12/16)

Cespian said:


> Refilling... looks like it will have the same issue as the Avo22. Run a single coil or refill with a needle. Unless I'm missing something.



Agreed, looks like it does come with a single coil plug


----------

